# Monster Mangrove Snappers and Much More



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Monster Mangrove Snappers and Much More

Last week's 39 hour Florida Fisherman overnight deep-sea trip came home with a tremendous catch. Can we do it again? This week we will be targeting the elusive mangrove snapper. We want the big boys. Set back, relax, and join us as we target 'Monster Mangrove Snapper and Much More.' 
Chef Tammy welcomes us on board:

Wow! Look what we are leaving behind:

But we are on a mission...A mission to catch fish. 
After a hot off the grill meat ball sandwich on fresh Cuban bread it's time to hit the AC bunks. AC in March? You had better believe it...This is our Florida. 
Midnight Friday. Let the fights begin. 
One of the best in the business, Mr. John Martin, leads the attack:

The fights are on. It's always an honor to have young men and women join us:



Oh NO! A huge problem. The 'all but extinct' American reds and gag grouper won't give the mangos a chance. Looks like NOAA neglected to tell them they do not exist:






Finally:






Now that's looking good:



Sun up! Time for the famous 'Southern Tam Slam Breakfast.' Wow! Bacon, sausage, eggs, and sausage gravy over hot biscuits. Hope the fish are as hungry as we are:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

They are:



The gags are everywhere:


We were catching so many 'Monster Snapper' that we did not target AJ's on this trip:


The snapper are 'huge' and ever so hungry:



Mr. Brendon Baldwin decides to leave the 'Monster Mangrove Snapper' alone long enough to battle this speed-demon:

But not of long:

It's always an honor to have ladies on the Florida:

We are seeing more gags than we have seen in years:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

There is no one on this boat that likes to fish more than our Captain...Captain Garett Hubbard:

Captain Garett and Mr. John Martine are two of the best:


It's a little on the rough side. Here is where a 72' Catamaran comes into its own. Even in rough water we still have a stable platform from which to fish:

We don't see too many trigger fish out here:

Chef Tammy is always more than willing to help:

This lady, this Chef, the 'Jersey Girl,' is also our fishing advisor:

Let's catch a few more red grouper before the evening mango bite:



Wonder who really has the bigger mouth?

The fish have been biting virtually all of Friday night and all day Saturday:


Sundown Saturday evening. After our center cut pork chop dinner over steamed rice:

It's time to 'top off' the fish boxes:


Only one word comes to mind...WOW!

With 'Monster Mangrove Snapper and Much More', Brendon is one happy young man. We all are!


The jack pot winning snapper hit the scales at 7.2 pounds; the red grouper hit 14.8.


Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip.






Hope you enjoyed the adventure as much as we did bringing it to you.
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Associaation


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Chunky 'groves!!! Nice!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! It's an honor to share with you.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Yall caught some nice ARS & gags too.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We are seeing more American reds & gags than we have seen in years. Hopefully 2016 will be a great year for one & all.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

wow that's a big pile of fish!!!! yall were destroying them. Thanks for sharing that looks really fun


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. Going again this Tuesday; be back Thursday. Hope to have a good report to share. Bob


----------

